# [SOLVED] Bluetooth mouse randomly disconnects



## saucebawss (Aug 6, 2014)

Long story short, my Microsoft sculpt comfort bluetooth mouse worked perfectly with windows 7. I upgraded to windows 8.1, it started to disconnect randomly, and eveytime that happens i have to switch off the on to make it work. I tried reinstalling the bluetooth driver(my laptop has built-in bluetooth), then the network adapter-power management tab thing(if you're familiar with this issue), i even went to the retailer i bought it from and replaced it for a brand new one. But it still disconnects. It's extremely annoying, especially when gaming. 
I would really appreciate it if someone could help me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Bluetooth mouse randomly disconnects*

Check the manufacturer's site for updated drivers for 8.1.


----------



## saucebawss (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Bluetooth mouse randomly disconnects*



Tyree said:


> Check the manufacturer's site for updated drivers for 8.1.


It's a microsoft mouse. It has no software or driver.


----------



## saucebawss (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Bluetooth mouse randomly disconnects*



saucebawss said:


> Long story short, my Microsoft sculpt comfort bluetooth mouse worked perfectly with windows 7. I upgraded to windows 8.1, it started to disconnect randomly, and eveytime that happens i have to switch off the on to make it work. I tried reinstalling the bluetooth driver(my laptop has built-in bluetooth), then the network adapter-power management tab thing(if you're familiar with this issue), i even went to the retailer i bought it from and replaced it for a brand new one. But it still disconnects. It's extremely annoying, especially when gaming.
> I would really appreciate it if someone could help me. Thanks in advance.


So i finally found the solution. I'm not even sure anyone will ever enter this thread again, but I'll post it anyway, because this issue drove me insane and i hope i can help other people in this situation.
SO, apparently windows 8.1 drivers are flawed, and in order to fix this, you have to download windows 8 or 7 version of the driver. You then have to run it in windows 7 compatibility mode(right click-properties-compatibility tab-check the compatibility box and select windows 7) and voila! Just install it as usual and you're good to go.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Bluetooth mouse randomly disconnects*

Glad you found the needed drivers and resolved the problem. Thanks for posting back.


----------

